# Comdlg32.dll problems



## nova74 (Jul 3, 2005)

I uninstalled a downloaded program that didn't work and evidently deleted or corrupted a shared file in the process. Now I'm getting numerous error messages at startup and when I try to open numerous applications:

"A required .DLL file, C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\COMDLG32.DLL, was not found."

and

"Cannot find the file xxxx(or one of its components). Make sure the path and filename...."

I've been floundering around trying to replace Comdlg32.dll without success. I downloaded it to reinstall, but it's a .zip file and my Zip program won't run without this file.

I also tried to replace Comdlg32.dll in C:Windows\System with Commdlg.dll from C:Windows\Sysbckup as I'd read elsewhere. I got error messages telling me Comdlg32.dll couldn't be replaced because it was in use by Windows, but after rebooting Commdlg.dll is showing up in System and Comdlg32.dll isn't. However, I'm still getting the error messages and alot of applications won't run.


----------



## Claymore (May 20, 2005)

I'm presumimg that this is Windows 98SE and that you have a full retail installation CD, otherwise the location of comdlg32.dll may be different. But if this is your case you will have to extract this file from your installation CD. I suggest you proceed as follows:

Boot into Safe Mode, and with no programs running, insert your Windows 98 CD and stop any autostart.
Next go to Start => Run and Copy/Paste the following in the dialog box, where *E:*  is your CD-ROm drive letter (change this as necessary):

*extract /a /l C:\windows\system E:\win98_27.cab comdlg32.dll*

If you have the correct location, you should be asked if you want to overwrite the existing file (presuming it's actually there, otherwise it will be copied directly to your Windows\System folder).


----------



## nova74 (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry I forgot to reference the version--it's Windows 98 and I have the installation CD that came with the system. My CD drive is D: 

When I try to run extract I get an error message:

ERROR: Cannot open file: D:\win98_27.cab


----------



## Claymore (May 20, 2005)

Try substituting 
*Win98_30.cab*

Otherwise we'll have to do a search for the file on the CD to find its location.


----------



## nova74 (Jul 3, 2005)

I'd seen where it was supposed to be in 27 but didn't know how to extract it. Tried 30.cab--Same result.


----------



## Claymore (May 20, 2005)

Hello again,

First, here's a tutorial on the syntax for the Extract command. I notice that they reference a Windows 95 CD, but the syntax is the same, although they reverse the source and destination.
Extract syntax

Just for your info, I got the location of comdlg32.dll for Windows 98 from here, but, as I was saying, the location can vary depending on version.

Now, if you can see the file in the cab file you must have a compression program that allows you to do this - I use FilZip.
Try copying the cab file to your hard drive in say C:\TEMP and "unzipping" - extracting the contents there. You could then simply copy the file to your C:\Windows\System folder.

Luck!


----------



## nova74 (Jul 3, 2005)

More of the same infortunately. Tried to download FilZip but couldn't complete the download because of the missing file.

I got my nephew to download comdlg32.dll from dll-files.com on his USB flash drive, but as I have Windows 98, it requires a driver. I tried to get the driver from Geek Squad.com (source of the drive) but it required me to update Macromedia Flash to access their website and sent me to Macromedia's website. Downloading from there just stalled and never did anything. I did download an update from another site, but once again could not install it due to the missing file. Got an error message: "Could not initialize installation. System DLLs corrupt or missing. The system cannot find the file specified." I'm going to see if I can get the device driver on my nephew's computer tomorrow and email it to myself to get access to the dll file on the flash drive. Talk about .dll hell!


----------



## Claymore (May 20, 2005)

I was able to find a site that downloads the file unzipped:
comdlg32.dll 
This will download the file with the name www. dl, so you have to rename it *comdlg32.dll*
Only thing is - this is a higher version than I suspect you have. This is version 6.0.2900.2180 and yours may be something like 4.72.3510.2300 or lower.

If you can get the file somewhere else it will fit on a floppy easily. Or you could download it as a zipped file and then unzip it on another computer. But watch the version, just in case.

This site 5 Start Support will give you a zipped version that should be close to your original. Also includes the companion .ocx file.


----------



## nova74 (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info Claymore. Tomorrow I'll try to either get to the file on the USB drive or get it on a floppy--I guess maybe I assumed it would be too big. I checked the version of that file and it's 4.72.3110.2. If that doesn't work, I was able to download the file you mentioned from dlldump.com and I can try that version.

I really appreciate all your help. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## nova74 (Jul 3, 2005)

Success! Unzipped file on my nephew's computer and saved to a floppy, then reinstalled both the .dll and .ocx into System and everything's back with no error messages.

Many thanks Claymore, you helped me with several things I was not familiar with.


----------

